# Fixed blade for CCW?



## LVC2 (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking for suggestions on a fixed blade knife to carry concealed. When I'm not CCW I carry a folder on my strong side. I would like to find a small to medium sized (<10") fixed blade to wear weak side when I am CCW. Possibly with a sheath that allows for horizontal carry on a belt? One method of concealed carry that I think is out for sure (although there appear to be a good number of knives available) is lanyard or neck carry. I want to be able to retrieve the knife without groping for a moving target mid fight. All suggestions and comments are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.hideawayknives.com

I have the Strider one and the Utility. They have an incredible number of carry methods available also. There's even one that sits behind an ID badge. I have the Kydex belt clip with the "J" hook and it works great for both horizontal belt carry and on the pocket.

JM-99


----------



## London (Apr 9, 2006)

spyderco Ronin. or the spyderco Temperance. two very serious knives with rather advanced adjustable sheaths. another good "down and dirty" knife is the cold steel push-daggers but they are pretty small. don't recall their names right now...they have a couple models. Look out for double-edged knife local legalities for wherever you are planning to carry. Although close to impossible to find now, the REKAT Hobbit is an incredible "off side" fixed blade with great reverse-grip characteristics. For an affordable high quality production fixed blade the Emerson PUK (Police Utility Knife) is pretty sweet but the sheath doesn't rotate. Strider is popular, but looking/feeling them I can't understand why they are so expensive for such a simple style of knife. the Benchmade Nimravus is another contender though I've not fielded one.


----------



## billgr (Apr 9, 2006)

take a look at Kabar's TDI. comes in small("??) and large(3.5"). clip pont or tanto.

unusual shape. marketed for police on their weak side belt (left handed, but can be switched to RH.)

you can jab like a boxer because of the shape....which means 4 or 5 really fast strikes! i've got one and like it a lot. decent kydex sheath.

one cop in a training class said the slowest cop getting this out and ready was faster than the fastest cop getting his folder out and ready!!

nice grippy handle also.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 9, 2006)

One important thing to find out before doing this is check that your CCW allows for carrying a blade. Some, like Michigans law is not a CCW but in fact a CCH. Allowing for carrying a concealed handgun, which is stated in the license. No where does it allow for the carrying of a knife, fixed or folding larger than the current regular knife law allows. 

IF if does allow for carrying a knife I highly reccomend the Bud Nealy knives, I have one and it is wicked and the carry system is unmatched by any other I have seen. I have the small Pesh-Kabz. Look at his MCs sheath system whcih allows for multiple methods of carry. 

http://www.budnealyknifemaker.com/


----------



## gailt (Apr 9, 2006)

camillus makes a couple that aren't that expensive.
the arclite and the becker necker model bk11
I have the bk11 and its a fairly good knife.

another option would to be watch the for sale forums and pick up a newt livesat nrg or woo.I see them for sale ocassionaly.they aren't pretty but they're good tough knives.


----------



## swissbianco (Apr 9, 2006)

ultralight dagger?

www.fehlschaerfe.de > swissbianco

the kydex sheath can be lashed, teck lock and more on many diffrent positions.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 9, 2006)

How about that Tom Brown Tracker knife? :huh:


----------



## Dirty Bob (Apr 10, 2006)

I also recommend the KA-BAR TDI. It's inexpensive, and it's a great little knife, regardless of price. The steel is good, and the design and workmanship are outstanding. The sheath is OK, in my opinion, but you can get aftermarket sheaths from shawnstactical.com and others, and some people like the issue sheath.

Best of all, a trainer (no sharp edge or point, red handles) is available from KA-BAR. The trainer is what you want to use for practicing the draw and movement with the knife.

The TDI was pretty much made for what you're looking for. Take a look: you may like it as much as I do!

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## gailt (Apr 10, 2006)

I just rembered the Fallkniven WM1 great little knife with VG10 steel and its available with a neck sheath.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 10, 2006)

gailt said:


> I just rembered the Fallkniven WM1 great little knife with VG10 steel and its available with a neck sheath.





LVC2 said:


> Possibly with a sheath that allows for horizontal carry on a belt? *One method of concealed carry that I think is out for sure. . .is lanyard or neck carry. I want to be able to retrieve the knife without groping for a moving target mid fight.*



Unless I read this wrong, I think he is specifically trying to avoid neck carry.

JM-99


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 10, 2006)

I recommend the Ontario RAT-3. Google it, or look at knifecenter or knifeworks.com. Comes with a kydex tek-lok sheath. Pretty sure you horizontal carry it. Like it so much that I bought 2 RAT-7's and an RTAK. They are coming out with a RAT-5 soon too.

One link. 

Another link. 

cheers


----------



## gailt (Apr 11, 2006)

two of the best with the horizontal sheath are one of doziers or the Ed Cafferty EBK1 the cafferty is forged 1084 steel I love mine.neither are cheap but,both well worth the money


----------



## marcspar (Apr 11, 2006)

If money is not an issue, look at the mad dog knives. They are not pretty, but I think they are some of the most well built fixed blades being made.

Marc


http://www.streetpro.com/mdk/index.html


----------



## Dirty Bob (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Fixed blade for CCW? Look at the Mercharness!*

Regardless of the knife you choose, you may want to look at the Mercharness (www.mercop.com). Ten bucks delivered gets you an ultralight, reversible paracord shoulder holster rig. It could also be used to carry an extra knife, or a flashlight, or a spare mag. for a pistol. What you're buying is a very smart, well thought out design, with no knots to print through clothes or scratch or pinch or pull hairs. I'm pleased with mine, and I think it's a realistic alternative to neck carry, which is unsuitable for defense.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## LVC2 (Apr 13, 2006)

:goodjob: I appreciate everyone's suggestions. Looks like I've got a lot of shopping to do in order to sort through the candidates. I looked at a few Strider's in person a short time ago but couldn't help but wonder what made them worth the big money. (At least to me.) I don't envision any protracted cutting sessions with this knife so I don't feel like blade material is too critical as long as the knife is sturdy enough. The Cold Steel Braveheart http://www.coldsteel.com/braveheart.html might be an inexpensive option as well.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Apr 13, 2006)

If steel/cutting ability isn't all that important, you could also look for CRKT knives. Their fixed blades aren't all that expensive, so you could buy two and grind/file the edge and point off one to make a trainer. I've heard good things about their Ryan design.

The bad things about CRKT:
1. Lousy sheaths. You'll need to make or buy a replacement
2. So-so heat treatment. Their blades aren't famous for edge holding.

Best wishes,
Dirty Bob


----------



## G1ZM0 (Apr 13, 2006)

In addition to the other suggestions, you might want to check out the Becker necker ( I know no neck knives but it’s a nice little knife) . The SOG Pentagons look interesting and Shivworks is also worth looking at.


----------



## LVC2 (Apr 13, 2006)

I wouldn't say cutting ability isn't important but I feel like I can get most blade material pretty darn sharp. I'm just not too worried about it holding that edge. I don't plan to use it for anything that might dull it before I need it in a SHTF situation.


----------



## MrThompson (Apr 13, 2006)

marcspar said:


> If money is not an issue, look at the mad dog knives. They are not pretty, but I think they are some of the most well built fixed blades being made.
> 
> Marc
> 
> ...



I have to agree with Marc. Given your requirements, a Mad Dog would be my recommendation. I never leave home without one.


----------



## jclarksnakes (Apr 14, 2006)

Buy the best. Get a Randall. www.randallknives.com . Beautiful legendary knives that are super strong and guaranteed forever to the original owner. If you order one now it will come to you in just 50 short months. When you order one from the shop you get the price locked in at the current catalog price. New ones being delivered recently from the shop often sell on Ebay for $200+ more than what was originally paid for them. I bought my first one in 1977 and still have it. I used it for most of my career in the army and carried it around the world. It is as solid as a rock. I would still be using it but it is now worth 15 times what I paid for it. I do use some newer ones that I have. 
jc


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 14, 2006)

Randalls aren't exactly self defense knives per-se. (Nice field knives, though) I'd go with bud nealys or a crawford. www.crawfordknives.com


----------



## jclarksnakes (Apr 17, 2006)

GarageBoy,
....There are dozens of different models of Randall Knives. Many of them are ideal personal defense weapons. Many models are available with different length blades. Specific models to consider would be the 4 inch version of the Model 2 Fighting Stiletto and the Model 24 Guardian and the Randall Gambler and the 4 inch Model 5 and the Model 26 Pathfinder and the Randall Fireman and the Randall Stanaback Special, and the Triathlete and the 3 inch Model 10. 
jc


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes but the double edged models may get him into some legal issues, though the other ones are nice. A bit hard to conceal, though. 
Pat and Wes Crawford does beautiful work and Kasper's designs work great egronomically. LVC2, tell us what you get!


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 21, 2006)

I second the Shivworks recommendation....

http://shivworks.com/products.asp

Disciple or Clinch pick. Check em' out.


----------



## leadfoot808 (Apr 21, 2006)

Shivworks make a nice knife, cool guys as well...

You should check out the HAK hide-away knife...very well designed and many ways to carry. Strider-HAK collaboration very tough...lot of ergonomic blade in a small package.

hideawayknife.com


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 21, 2006)

leadfoot808 said:


> You should check out the HAK hide-away knife...very well designed and many ways to carry. Strider-HAK collaboration very tough...lot of ergonomic blade in a small package.
> 
> hideawayknife.com



Yeah, I think I covered the HAK in post #2.

JM-99


----------

